# Starting DTG buisness from home



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

When the funds come in I plan on Building a hobbie shop to start my printing. Should I just start with an assumed name until I develop a client base then become an LLC?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Incorporate first. The cost should be relatively cheap -- well under $1000 depending on what state and county and city you live in.

Once you incorporate, get a business checking account. Buy your hardware and supplies from there.

DTG printers love printing, they hate downtime. If you can't get the business to keep your printer cranking out 12-24 shirts per day minimum, 5 days per week, you're going to have a very expensive paper weight.

Better bet is to incorporate and subcontract out your jobs until you have a consistent amount of business coming in. For me, I would be comfortable with no fewer than 150 shirts per week, including the slow winter months.


----------



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a Job from home taking care of my Step Daughter. I have alot of potential contacts that are very interested in short run service. But I cant show them without equipment.I have friends with Buisnesses who are willing to help me build a shop on my land for a reasonable price. The most expensive cost is the DTG Equipment. Ill be learning my programs and starting small. I have alot of free time to play with things and time to create. Is it ok to start that way? I originally planned for a slow start with only a couple clients until I get comfortable. I'm going to be like a Tattoo shop but for Shirts and other products as I advance.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

You absolutely CAN start that way, but if you don't keep orders flowing, you're likely going to damage your printer by not keeping ink flowing.

We offer a typical 1 week turn-around for our workflow. This allows me to always have 24 shirts in the queue to print "today". If I get slow, I just shoot off a deal to people for 1 free print if they buy X shirts. That lets me build the queue up in advance of the slow day.

If you don't have jobs lined up, you can print your own shirts to keep the printheads clear. I'd recommend printing your on simple multi-color "sample" shirt that you can give to clients who have questions about your quality. If you have zero-print days, then printing 6 shirts will at least keep your print heads flowing. Say $12 in garments and $6 in ink for the off day, puts you at $18 in "waste" that you can use as giveaways.

One thing you can do is use the same garment and have different files for front and back to really show off the variety in print options in DTG -- maybe do a vector design on the front with your logo, and a photo on the back. That would cut your costs to $6 in garments (3 shirts) and $6 ink, or $12 loss per slow day.

Can you afford to "lose" $240 a month in waste if you don't have any orders at all? Probably, but it's a loss nonetheless that you HAVE to consider.


----------



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess I will have alot of down time in the beginning. So I should play with designs and get clients first? There is a guy in town with a Mpower I could sub out for full color and use the Screen guys I know for basic runs? Do the cartridges have a shelf life if not used right away? My main concern is Quality in print and garments. The one screen guy got tired of the big guys due to those issues and bought his own 4 color so he could decide.
Last I'm concerned with losing the money if I don't invest even if I bought the equipment can I just have it till I have a regular client base


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

For us, we have a retail store in a high traffic, high visibility area. My walk-in business for one-or-twosies is enough to keep my printheads flowing.

With my printer (Easy T) if I go 4 days without printing, I get nozzle errors. Those require a deeper cleaning cycle which wastes ink, time and supplies. I prefer printing every day. If we run a Saturday shift elsewhere, I'll still have guys print 4-6 shirts in the queue. It makes a difference in print quality.

A lot also depends on what printer you buy -- each brand has a different "capping" mechanism that may be better suited to off days, or may be worse. I know some DTG owners who don't want to take vacations in fear of coming back to $2000 in damage. I have employees who I trust when I travel, so I don't worry. Do you have people who can run your DTG when you take a week away?

There's a LOT you can do to cut "off day" maintenance costs down. If you're REALLY cheap, you can use the same white T-shirt, set up artwork to print in 6ths-regions on the front AND back. You'll get 12 prints per shirt this way. $2 per shirt, $6 in ink for the day, that's $120 for a month of maintenance with no print jobs. Not too bad.

I'd sub jobs out at lower profit until you're rocking at least 50 shirts a week in orders. AT LEAST.

For me, it's different. I have to cover $600 in payroll to have a DTG tech during business hours. That means I need about 80 shirts a week just to "break even" without considering the machine. Since you're doing it yourself, 50 shirts a week will at least eek out a tiny profit, and you won't need to burn waste shirts just to keep your heads flowing.


----------



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

Going solo, I'm looking at a NeoFlex or a Sprint. I wonder if there cleaned if you know there will be time off if that helps prevent head damage? Eventually I'd like to have enough work to hire a guy but until then I'm on my own.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have zero hands on experience with these two models -- I would reach out to those particular forums and see if you can find someone else who is running a home DTG business and pick their brains.

The duty cycle for these printers is high: they can print a LOT of shirts. The problems for me creep up when we have slow periods, hence why I keep printing samples on slow days to give away during our busy periods.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you decide on the DTG route...do not use credit or lease....as you will be under the gun to make the payments and I seriously doubt a startup from home can generate the necessary sales. All your friend and relatives will say...great idea...but when push comes to shove...you will not make any sales to them...or they will expect minimum price... Any printer that does dark garments has a huge learning curve in the application of pretreatment..it is very hard to master by doing manually...I wasted a ton of money and ruined shirts trying to learn..finally gave up and now only do CYMK and that is so so so much easier and profitable...but then I have a store front...better check with your city to see if you can _legally_ do business from your hobby shop and if they have any requirements for the inks etc...and if you hope to sell to the 12 year old group and younger, make sure you comply with the Federal Consumer Protection Act...so much required that I will not do anything for that age group...


----------



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

From what I've gathered the 2 printers I'm interested in are water based Eco friendly inks. Now the one does have a add on that uses a solvent ink and dries after application. I don't understand the 12yr old and younger thing?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

12 yr old and younger sales have to comply with the Fed consumer protection commission....for more info see:
CPSIA Guidance for Small Manufacturers, Importers, and Crafters of Children's Products


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Skip the DTG and get a heat press and vinyl cutter and Corel or AI. You can then do screen printing (plastisol xfers) vinyl, glitter, rhinestones plus banners, signs, decals, etc. All of that for less than the price of one DTG printer that will turn into a boat anchor without much use.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Binki, finally someone that's honest. I know this forum is design to help people, but you have to be realistic in your advice. Running a DTG in a home environment is just a bad idea. Those printers have to be running everyday or you'll be running into all kinds of errors. And are you really going to want to print samples shirts on days you don't have orders and you are at home tired? That's something to think about. If you just starting off and you are operating out of a home, I recommend a wide format inkjet or laser printer, a heat press and vinyl cutter. Go with Coreldraw, it's easier to learn and you grow from there. DTG is meant for establish or high traffic area printers.


----------



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

They both come with A heat press, and are a Epson modified printer. What is the way your talking about? It sounds just like a DTG. If you could explain the process I might understand better. As far as programs I was going with Corel x6, and Essentials since it is was cheaper than the full photo shop. I'm very creative and have worked Ina Screen shop about 15yrs ago.I cut film and folded shirts pulled a couple runs. When I say at Home I was going to start in Living Room with Anajet like there testimonials. But for the price I could get a NeoFlex for alittle bit more and be able to add on. Any start up advice is Good


----------



## LOSONE (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been reading this thread, since I am also trying to start up my own brand. I am confused on outsourcing production, buying equipment to produce in-house, what kind of products to buy, heat transfer or screen printing?

What is DTG?

Thanks 
LOS


----------



## SmilinMike (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, DTG is Direct to Garmet. So with an Epson based printer it prints directly onto the fabric then heat pressed to cure. Now most use a water based ink so ure basically dying the shirt rather than putting plastic on it. Now what I like is it's ECO friendly and the Knks from what I've been told are safe for kids. I've learned alot off this forum, but you can also get very confused so research, research, and watch out for Snake-oil salesmen I still haven't purchased any printers I'm still waiting for my Funds but now I have more knowledge and just need to go to see them in action


----------

